# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  sisa za sve

## blazena

ups, mi jos ne spadamo ovdje, i bogzna ocemo spadat, ali ne znam gdje da pitam... 

mali v. ima nepunih 9 mj i zadnjih tjedan-dva je u fazi "sisa za sve". 
padne, udari se - poteze majicu, navlaci me, di je di je, aaah sisa  :Laughing: 
pospan je - sisaaaa! probudi se usred noci - sisa. 
nervozan zbog zubica - pogadjate  :Smile: 

nije meni tesko, al se pitam radim li dobro sto mu dam sisu za sve? 
znaci li to da ga netko drugi - tata, baka - nece moc umirit? ili je to samo faza pa ce ga proci? 
a sto kad se vratim na posao? kako cu izdrzati cjelonocno dojenje (ni ne brojim koliko puta, samo nastavim spavat). citam tu topik nize i bolje da ne citam, samo se prepadam kako cu. 

a opet... tako mi je toplo pri srcu kad se pristeka - i metaforicki i doslovno 
 :Laughing:  (vise voli lijevu)

----------


## VedranaV

Dobro radiš. Vjeruj sebi.

----------


## MGrubi

> znaci li to da ga netko drugi - tata, baka - nece moc umirit?


zna maleni da oni nemaju takvu sisu   :Wink:

----------

